# Moving as an expat to Brazil



## larkov

Hello,

I would appreciate someone's advice.
My company is thinking of sending for about 2 years to Brasil (either Sao Paulo or somewhere else). I have to present to my boss a proposal for this 2 years contract.
At present, we agreed that I would still be under my french contract. Here are questions I am asking myself:
- Ask for a pay raise?
- Ask for a better position?
- Ask them to pay for my house in Brazil?
- Ask for a bonus?
- Keep the french holidays?
- Ask for a car or a driver (not a clue of how the brasilian drive)?
- Ask for flight return every X months for me and my family?
- Leave my current flat and ask them to keep my stuff in a warehouse?
- Anything else specific to Brazil?

Thank you so much for your help.
Kind regards.


----------



## crubsc

Salut!

I'll try to answer some of your questions based on my experience and on my background (I'm a Brazilian who graduated in International Relations and I am very interested by migration/immigration issues)

- Ask for a pay raise?

You have to consider Brazil is not a cheap country to live (and I lived in Paris and I know what an expensive city "looks like"). . Maybe your french salary you wouldn't have the same quality of life or be able to afford the same things you do in France. Consider researching about prices in Brazil and then see if your actual salary is compatible with the quality of life you're used to. I would say that for a single men/woman, R$5000 is a "good" start, it's enough to pay your rent, internet etc...; eat in not-so-expensive restaurants once in a while and go out now and then. But it's a tight budged for Sao Paulo.

- Ask for a better position?

You might consider doing some research about how your company is like in Brazil. Maybe a better position would require, for example, speaking portuguese fluently - actually, this is a key for a successful career in Brazil, presuming you already speak good English, French etc.

- Ask them to pay for my house in Brazil?

Some foreigners make this deal with their companies when relocating to Brazil. I would say it's a smart thing to do, since renting an apartment here is not such an easy task for foreigners... If you go to Sao Paulo, consider a place near to your work, so that maybe you could go to your office by foot - the traffic is a big issue there!

- Ask for a bonus?

It really depends on your position in your company. It's normal in Brazil that companies give a bonus to its employees based on the company's profit on that year.

- Keep the french holidays?

Absolutely not possible, as far as I know. When in Brazil you have to adjust to our calendar (even embassies from other countries not only in Brazil but in every country do that). Don't worry though, we have A LOT of holidays! 

- Ask for a car or a driver (not a clue of how the brasilian drive)?

I would prefer the car and having the freedom of driving on my own... The way we drive here is not THAT much different from Europe... Except that there is a culture of not respecting pedestrians so much, which the government is working on and trying to change...

- Ask for flight return every X months for me and my family?

It's a reasonable thing to ask for a return ticket on your holidays, but I don't quite think it's a common "benefit" companies here might offer... They would expect you will be paying your holidays on your own!

- Leave my current flat and ask them to keep my stuff in a warehouse?

I think you might consider that even if it's the same company, once in Brazil, you'll work in a brazilian environment, even if it's a multinational company... If you come with your family, I would recommend renting your place and having thus, this extra-money to support your life here. 

- Anything else specific to Brazil?

Lot's, be more specific, I would be glad to help you!


----------

